
Online PHP Debugger - sconxu
http://phpio.net/
======
stephenr
Can someone explain how this is a debugger?

~~~
sconxu
It might help you debug some PHP function if you don't have php environment on
your machine

------
roberts291
Oh. It's cool to try Vim.

------
dannie2
Great! Pretty simple.

